# Osprey Raptor...anybody got one?



## fat_weasel (Jan 9, 2005)

These just popped up at REI...new series of hydration packs with 2 different torso sizes. I tried one on today with some weight in it to simulate a full load, and it felt a hell of a lot better on my 6'5" self than any Camelbak ever has. It was at the limit of its adjustability but didn't feel like the weight was prone to swing side to side or scoot up my back like most hydration packs. Anybody tried one on the trail? They seem to be getting good reviews, but I'd like to hear an opinion from somebody about my height.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Check out the Osprey Talon too, sized and torso adjustable. I love mine, out of curiosity I looked at the Raptor having used the Talon ~a year. The Talon seems much more user friendly. 
Haven't tried them but Competitive Cyclist has the Ergon on sale for $55. http://www.competitivecyclist.com/m...o65+_+ohjldd&utm_term=Ergon+BD1-M+Pack+040610.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Never tried one but Osprey makes damn nice backpacks so I am sure that hydration pack is top notch. I am using a Hydrapak Big Sur and it is pretty awesome but I wouldn't mind checking out one of those packs you linked to.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Agreed, Osprey stuff is generally both well-designed and constructed...and not even _that_ expensive compared to other high end brands.


----------



## chadmeeh (Jan 2, 2005)

I have the Raptor 14, and have gotten a few rides in on it. Overall I really like. A lot more than my Camelbak Mule. The shoulder straps are longer on the Raptor, which for me was a good thing. The bladder works great, exactly how they show. Very easy to put in and pull out when full or empty. The back panel deal works pretty good, and the whole pack has been pretty stable for me, a little more so than the Mule. The fabric feels pretty durable too, but obviously haven't used it long enough to tell. But like the others have said, Osprey makes some of the best packs, so I expect the same from this one.

So, I would definitely recommend any of the raptor packs.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

I have began reviewing a Raptor 6 and so far it has been winning me over. I have some nits to pic on it, but I like it very much so far.

Pic of it here in the bloggage. http://vintageone.blogspot.com/2010/04/hydration-pack-junkie.html

I will post up a full review in time on The Cyclist Site, but I would give it a try. I know a guy who has the 14 as well...very nice. The 6 is really a smaller, after work or 2 hour ride pack.


----------



## Box Rod (Aug 10, 2009)

I switched over to a Raptor 10 last month from a Lobo. Have not been happier! The pack is better fitting and is more organized. The magnetic holder for the bite valve is also great! I liked mine so much that the wife got a Raptor 6.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I chose the Manta over the Raptor, because of the better frame suspension system with mesh back that keeps the pack off your back, and allows great air circulation.

The manta packs are larger however. 
Either way, Osprey packs are very nice, and I too love the magnet bite valve holder. The waist belt is nice and supportive and the belt pockets for easy access are really convenient.


----------



## Heckled (Jan 31, 2004)

I have about a hundred miles on a 14, love it , won't be going back to the Hawg or the Mule.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

It would be interesting to try a larger version like the Raptor 14 and see how the features/ride, etc 'scale up'. I think these packs will do well in the marketplace.


----------



## jceahodges (Jan 4, 2004)

*From Lobo... Why Raptor 10 over the 6*



Box Rod said:


> I switched over to a Raptor 10 last month from a Lobo. Have not been happier! The pack is better fitting and is more organized. The magnetic holder for the bite valve is also great! I liked mine so much that the wife got a Raptor 6.


I, like MTROY, am always on a pursuit for the "perfect" pack. I like a minimalist pack with just enough room for a tube or two, several CO2s, Stan's refill, muli-tool, and few other small tidbits. I've settled on the Lobo as the best I've found that meets "most" of my requirements. The Raptors have certainly got my attention right now, but why did you go with the Raptor 10 over the Raptor 6? Given the Lobo's 200 cu/in, it almost seems the R6 at 360 cu/in would be a nice upgrade in useable space while still being minimal. Between you and your wife, you have a 6 and a 10, what is the real difference in the two. Thanks!


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> I chose the Manta over the Raptor, because of the better frame suspension system with mesh back that keeps the pack off your back, and allows great air circulation.
> 
> The manta packs are larger however.
> Either way, Osprey packs are very nice, and I too love the magnet bite valve holder. The waist belt is nice and supportive and the belt pockets for easy access are really convenient.


I went with the Manta line and ended up with the Manta 30. Had more features and I wanted a bigger pack for all day epics vs the Raptor.

I love this pack and is far more comfortable than any other pack I have ever used. Plus it has advanced featurs such as magnetic clip for bite valve. Built in rain cover, hip pockets, and the mesh back is very cool. The bladder is far more easy to fill and get in and out of the pack.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the Manta 24, and the room really comes in handy, especially in these fall Colorado days, where you might be wearing down jacket, knit cap and gloves in the morning, and shorts and t shirt in the afternoon. I agree also, that the Osprey bladder is great with the handle for easy fill and the rigid flat back to it. If it had a removable tube it would be perfect.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I love Osprey packs, and looked at the Raptor. I don't understand the benefit to the rigid bladder.
My Talon 22, though big, works well. Big enough for cold winter night riding but cinches down and works fine for daily rides. If I could do it again I'd go a size smaller though. 22L is huge.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The rigid back on the bladder just keeps the bladder from going baloney shaped when full. Since my Manta has a flat mesh suspension back anyway, I guess it doesn't make much difference, but I have been wanting to try the Osprey bladder in my old Camelback with a foam back, where I imagine it would sit on the back nicer than with a regular soft (tubular) bladder. 
One other thing to note. It seems a lot of the volume of the larger packs is accomplished by adding depth. In other words, it seems that there is not much difference in the "footprint" on your back, between the Manta 20,25, or 30. So, when you cinch down the side compression straps when the pack is not that full, they all carry about the same.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> It seems a lot of the volume of the larger packs is accomplished by adding depth. In other words, it seems that there is not much difference in the "footprint" on your back, between the Manta 20,25, or 30.
> So, when you cinch down the side compression straps when the pack is not that full, they all carry about the same.


Very good point.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Bump! what about an Osprey Manta or Raptor with a Hydrapak bladder? Would that work well? Or does the rigid back of the Osprey bladder work better?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

twouareks said:


> Bump! what about an Osprey Manta or Raptor with a Hydrapak bladder? Would that work well? Or does the rigid back of the Osprey bladder work better?


You know, I've thought about that, and with the Manta, it seems the suspension mesh back keeps the actual pack off your back, so I bet a regular bladder wouldn't make a difference. But it might round the back a bit so that there is less air between mesh support and pack. With the Raptor, I'm not sure, but I think the pack back sits against your back, so it would probably feel different with a hydrapack bladder, since it would make the back more curved, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jeffbfox (Apr 20, 2006)

stumblemumble said:


> I love Osprey packs, and looked at the Raptor. I don't understand the benefit to the rigid bladder.
> My Talon 22, though big, works well. Big enough for cold winter night riding but cinches down and works fine for daily rides. If I could do it again I'd go a size smaller though. 22L is huge.


Having some structure to the reservoir keeps the heavy water load stable and flat against your back. It also makes it much easier to insert and remove the reservoir from the pack, even when the pack is stuffed full.


----------



## jeffbfox (Apr 20, 2006)

twouareks said:


> Bump! what about an Osprey Manta or Raptor with a Hydrapak bladder? Would that work well? Or does the rigid back of the Osprey bladder work better?


The Hydrapak bladder should work in the Osprey pack but you lose all of the benefits provided by the Hydraform reservoir. The Osprey reservoir is part of the overall system to keep the water stable and flat against your back instead of "barreling" and "sloshing". Both the Raptor and Manta come with the Osprey reservoir included.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

stumblemumble said:


> I love Osprey packs, and looked at the Raptor. I don't understand the benefit to the rigid bladder.
> My Talon 22, though big, works well. Big enough for cold winter night riding but cinches down and works fine for daily rides. If I could do it again I'd go a size smaller though. 22L is huge.


Check this vid at around 2:23mins and you can see what the support system for the reservoir does. Sorry for the low audio level on the vid....was getting used to the system then.

http://www.youtube.com/user/thecyclistsitevideos#p/u/2/IO6iBHQll9Q


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

mtroy said:


> Check this vid at around 2:23mins and you can see what the support system for the reservoir does. Sorry for the low audio level on the vid....was getting used to the system then.


I agree it does make loading a full bladder into the pack much easier. But once its in there, I'm not sure how much difference it makes, especially with the Manta's that have the mesh "trampoline" suspension system to keep the pack off your back. 
Also, the compartment where the bladder goes is kind of a tight compression compartment that keeps the bladder squeezed down and flat as it becomes less full, so even a regular bladder probably stays flatter and sloshes less than it would in another type pack. I'll have to swap my bladder out and give a report.


----------



## arriflex (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey gang, had my new raptor out two days in a row here in very hot Florida weather.

Pack rides great, very stable and comfortable, the bite valve system is great. 

The Issue I had was that the condensation from the cold water in the bladder soaked the bottom 15% of the bag, and my tools in the main compartment. I thought maybe it was a leak.......but I didn't feel water running down my back all day. Does anyone else experience this?


Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I can't make new ones yet, and I dont want to just make some arbitrary throwaway posts just to make a new thread.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

With the humidity in FL, that isn't surprising. Don't think the brand of pack has much to do with that!


----------



## TYork (Jul 28, 2011)

good stuff, gonna check these out


----------

